# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  दोस्तों मैं अपनी प्रोफाइल से किसी को भी फ्रेंड रिक्वेस्ट नहीं भेज पा रहा हूँ !!!!!

## luckylovs

दोस्तों मैं अपनी प्रोफाइल से किसी को भी फ्रेंड रेकुएस्ट नहीं बेज पा रहा  मेरी हेल्प कीजिये 
गुरूजी ने वेबसाइट के हेल्प आप्शन में befriend के बारे मैं बताया है पर ये आप्शन कहीं नज़र नहीं आया

----------


## badboy123455

*दोस्त इस समस्या के लिए नियामकों से संपर्क करे मेरे साथ भी यही समस्या थी जो अब दूर हो गयी*

----------

